# Red Skelton on the perfect marriage



## Blueridge Believer (Jun 15, 2009)

Two times a week we go to a nice restaurant, have a
little beverage, good food and companionship
She goes on Tuesdays; I go on Fridays.

2. We also sleep in separate beds.
Hers is in California , and mine is in Texas ...

3. I take my wife everywhere....
but she keeps finding her way back.

4. I asked my wife where she wanted to go for our anniversary.
'Somewhere I haven't been in a long time!' she said.
So I suggested the kitchen.

5. We always hold hands. If I let go, she shops.

6. She has an electric blender, electric
toaster and electric bread maker.
She said 'There are too many gadgets, and no place
to sit down!' So I bought her an electric chair.

7. My wife told me the car wasn't running well
because there was water in the carburetor.
I asked where the car was. She told me, 'In the lake.'

8. She got a mud pack, and looked great for two days.
Then the mud fell off.

9. She ran after the garbage truck, yelling, 'Am I too late
for the garbage?' The driver said, 'No, jump in!'

10. Remember: Marriage is the number one cause of divorce.

11. I married Miss Right. I just didn't know her
first name was Always.

12. I haven't spoken to my wife in 18 months
I don't like to interrupt her.

13. The last fight was my fault though.
My wife asked, 'What's on the TV?'


----------



## Rangerus (Jun 15, 2009)

I always loved Red Skelton!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## GTMOPC (Jun 15, 2009)

Hilarious


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## OPC'n (Jun 15, 2009)

There's something to be found in singlehood!


----------



## JBaldwin (Jun 15, 2009)

Rangerus said:


> I always loved Red Skelton!



Unless you're the wife!


----------



## Theognome (Jun 15, 2009)

Red Skelton may be a funny guy, but I have too high a view of marriage to find this even remotely funny. 

Theognome


----------

